# How much does a good hydaulic system cost



## MrScarface330 (Jul 15, 2015)

Hi i got a 1985 buick regal stock with 108,000 miles. i was wondering how much hydraulics would cost to get installed. Just a basic set up front,back,side,side,3 wheel and maybe a little hop. Any info would help me out, i live in Ohio and their isnt any hydraulic places around, so i cant go and get a estimate. Thanks for your time


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*We have a 2 pump street kit FBSS for only $1,199.95 and it comes with everything except springs and batteries. Let me know if you have any questions or you can call me at 888-266-5969 ext.405 We are located in Louisville KY so shipping will only take 1-2 days or you can come and pick it up yourself! 
**









***TOP OF THE LINE PRODUCTS IN THIS KIT***
*COMPETITION MOTORS
*MARZOCCHI #7 GEARS
*PARKER DUMPS
*PARKER HOSES
*ACCUMAX SOLENOIDS*


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

The way I look at it, I have bought from many shops. Liked pro hopper, Ottos, and wish I knew the whole story why they went down. Seems some shops would lay you out on a board with splinters and do you up. OH there is one shop here on LIL that are crooks, can't say who, but some people like them. Usualy if you are somewhat known, they won't rip you off.

But I did notice BMH had at least a 5% discount and a lot of good inovations like Reds and Porkies and others. But BMH seemed to lead the way, so they might have a few items priced higher, but nick picking prices is not worth your time, just go with BM. 

Yeah, sometimes when on the phone you can even hear one of them yelling real loud in the background. :roflmao: Must have been a hectic day.


----------



## binky79 (May 2, 2009)

Hit up Alex and the boys at hoppos. Great service very knowledgable and honest


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

what part of Ohio are you in?


----------



## Alabaster (Jun 17, 2013)

The big thing you'll run into, like any custom project, is labor. High quality parts aren't cheap, and high quality labor isn't either. Probably even harder to come by.


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Out here on the west coast I'd say about 3k for something clean and reliable give or take. It all depends on what you want.


----------



## bodyman1979 (Oct 16, 2013)

I haven't done many setups...but a shit ton of repairs and maintenance...I only use two places....cce hydraulics and black magic!...black magic is always busy so use (Don Pedro)^ he's a bm dealer he always answers my text and calls!


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

bodyman1979 said:


> I haven't done many setups...but a shit ton of repairs and maintenance...I only use two places....cce hydraulics and black magic!...black magic is always busy so use (Don Pedro)^ he's a bm dealer he always answers my text and calls!


 :nicoderm:


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

There are people in Ohio that gets down. Where are you located?


----------

